# You Be The Judge.



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

These four does will be in the same 3-6 months class this weekend. Place them like you are the judge. Then I will come back on Monday and give the results from the judges for you to compare with.

Doe #1.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Doe #2.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I only see two of the Does but out of the two I pick two over one because she is cleaner,smoother and bigger boned,wider chested


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Doe #3.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Doe #4.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

2,1,4,3


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

2431
2 is cleaner and thicker boned as 1 is thin boned and thin but has a nice chest, could use some more thickness along the hind.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All i can say is DarlinCierra is in that class but her papers probably wont be here by then. I really like yourn though. Go for it Tim, best wishes.
I really like #2 & #4.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

2, 1, 4, 3.  

They are sooooooooo gorgeous Tim.  

Can't wait to see them all tomorrow! The first one (Hope?) looks sooooo similar to our red girl. It will be so interesting to see how they all place.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

1st Place: Doe #4​
I love how large boned and wide this doe is, she is clean in the chest, hindquarters are very nice, good length, depth, muscling. She is so powerful!

2nd Place: Doe #2​
Very similar to #4, as they share the mass, power, and correctness. I would like to see her come out a little more clean chested like her competitor.​
3rd Place: Doe #3​
This was the first one that caught my eye! She is a very strong, very looong, level, and well balanced doe. She could use more power, so that makes her fall behind as a breeder.​
4th Place: Doe #1​
Still a very nice, wide, deep, strong doe who will probably do very nicely in the Boer world. *Love* her chest, it is very deep, clean and wide.​
All in all, you have some spectacular female specimens and should do well at those classes! They were all very hard to draw a line between. Since you gave me 4 different angles for each, I have to also give you this-​
Best Right Side: Doe #4
Best Left Side: Doe #2
Best Rear: Doe #3
Best Chest: Doe #1​
Thanks for sharing your girls, and good luck at your show!​


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for playing everybody. It's hard to get pictures after all they've been through. Feet trimmed, bath, blow dry, clipping. They are pretty cranky and their owner too maybe.  Then I have to pull a family member out of the house to take the pictures. Good comments so far.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

2,4,1,3


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my guess (and it's actually a guess) is 4,2,3,1.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

2413


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I say 2,4,3,1 

And some should come to my place, they need new homes(mine) HeHe LOL, very nice  

Have fun at the show


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

2, 4, 1, 3


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

2, 1, 4, 3


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Today's judge, Ron Dilley, had them 1-2-4-3.
And Crossroads has some *big* news.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Today's judge, Ron Dilley, had them 1-2-4-3.
> And Crossroads has some *big* news.


Oooo is it about the new doelings!?!!? :wahoo:

And everyone's opinions will differ. Of course, seeing them over the internet is nothing like seeing them in person, like the judge! Hope that they all placed well for you


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> And everyone's opinions will differ. Of course, seeing them over the internet is nothing like seeing them in person, like the judge! Hope that they all placed well for you


Yes pictures are tough. Especially my pictures. Ha. The class had 40 goats in it and they split it on age and then recombined it after a cut in both classes. I ended up with three in the first class and one in the second. All my doelings made the first cut. Two made the second cut. We ended up 7th and 8th. I'm sort of guessing how the judge had my other two placed. I'll let Victoria and Caroline tell their own story.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Yes pictures are tough. Especially my pictures. Ha. The class had 40 goats in it and they split it on age and then recombined it after a cut in both classes. I ended up with three in the first class and one in the second. All my doelings made the first cut. Two made the second cut. We ended up 7th and 8th. I'm sort of guessing how the judge had my other two placed. I'll let Victoria and Caroline tell their own story.


They're just leavin us hangin over here!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

3-1-4-2


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Today's judge, Ron Dilley, had them 1-2-4-3.
> And Crossroads has some *big* news.


Wow, that's how I just placed them in my head before reading this. Of course, take them to another show in the same weekend and that judge will probably see it different. I like all of them... Very wide, thick boned and well balanced does. I'll take them if you ever need to rehome. These are the exact type I like.... big, pretty and very correct!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Today's (Sunday's) judge, Scott Pruitt, had them 1-3 and 2 and 4 did not make the cut. Congrats to anybody who saw Hope (#1) on top of my four. #2 is Jameelah. #3 is Jolene, who made it all the way to 6th today just behind Hope. #4 is Lindiwe, Jameela's sister. I was proud of all of them. They represented well in a huge class of the Pacific Northwest's best goats. Congrats to Crossroads. Their girls were double tough.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Tim! Your girls looked really nice too.  Sure was a fun weekend!


----------

